

Quality curated programming articles, delivered every week - sidcool
http://coderweekly.com/

======
kls
This is a nice idea, as you grow it, you should consider soliciting readers
preferences and using it to tailor the curating. If the article quality was
good enough and tailored enough I would be willing to pay a few bucks a year
(probably no more than $10) for such a service. Sifting through the slog of
noise out there to find a gem, is time consuming.

